
SpaceX Countdown - stephenapple
https://go.aws/36C1usc
======
stephenapple
Think always on, digital frame on the wall display, that auto flips to YouTube
livestream for every SpaceX mission. I made it, critical suggestions
requested.

------
notadog
I did not realize that there was a .aws TLD.

